# fishing trip



## captjimV.A.S

I want to arrange a swordfish deep drop fishing trip for two days/like a friday afternoon and return saturday night and I need three other guys to go, to help pay for the gas, bait and ice.I have all the gear and equiptment and I just got a generator for lights and a heater for those who chill easy.If you have been swordfishing before or deep droping before that would be a plus.boat is the Victory At Sea 32 foot hard core no frills fish killer.When I ran this boat in N.J I landed tuna over 600 pounds in the Hudson canyon 50 miles off the coast.This trip will depend on the weather window.I figure with three guys it will run 150.00 each and about 125.00 for four, If you are interested in such a trip drop me a line.:thumbsup:


----------



## local_hooker

I am interested.. When are you planning on doing this trip ?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man that sounds like a hell of a trip Jim!!

You got a great boat for it and congrats on gettin a generator...I need to do the same!

Keep us posted on the results...would love to see how you guys do!


----------



## captjimV.A.S

I would like to go between now and the 20 and if not I'll be back from Jersey right after Xmas so we can try when I get back..


----------



## local_hooker

I would need at least a week lead time...


----------



## guam_bomb80

Im interested! Pm me if u still need a person.


----------



## USMCPayne

PM me if you need a person. For $150 you can't beat that kind of a trip. Let me know when you want to go.


----------



## captjimV.A.S

Maybe this weekend or next weekend depends on the weather call me about it 850-455-5452


----------



## realspeed

let me know i would be very interested


----------



## pm80

Interested if I am off.


----------



## ZombieKiller

If you're going this weekend, I'm up for it.


----------



## Mikvi

I'm interested. Pm me. I'm available to go just about anytime.


----------



## Stressless

I am up for a trip like that - let me know.

Stressless


----------

